# White tripe?



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is much benefit/ point in feeding white tripe? In Aus the food standards don't permit the sale of green tripe anywhere that I have been able to source.. but I found some tripe that is white in colour at the supermarket.. Is it safe to feed as a source of muscle meat, does it need to be rinsed (in terms of what they use to clean it of all the tripey stuff prior to packaging). Any feedback would be awesome
Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

no, don't waste money on it...
better to feed fresh(frozen) raw green tripe for the nutritional benefits.
This article explains the benefits...
http://www.aplaceforpaws.com/reference-articles/raw-feeding/tripe-the-other-white-meat.html


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks so much for your response, yeah unfortunately I don't know anywhere in my state (in Australia) I can get frozen tripe, buying canned from overseas won't work either we have the worlds strictest biosecurity laws in terms of importing food stuff.. anyway guess we'll have to go without.. unless someone on this board lives in Aus and knows a way of getting it??


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Your best bet is to find a local farmer or meat processing plant and see if they will 'give' it to you (since they can't legally sell it).


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks yes I suppose that would be my best bet.. we live in the city so a local farmer would be at least 1.5 hours away if I'm very lucky, but it's definitely an option worth exploring. I give her probiotic powder on her kangaroo mince every 4-5 days (when its roo mince day of the week), it seems to keep the smelly sulphur smelling gas burps and farts in check.. they were becoming a serious problem for the family to deal with!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

atruepastime said:


> ... it seems to keep the smelly sulphur smelling gas burps and farts in check.. they were becoming a serious problem for the family to deal with!


I found, with my guys, that those burps happen when they get too much food.

How much are you feeding and what does she weigh?


----------

